
Polish company named Dariusz Jakubowski x'; DROP TABLE users; SELECT '1 - pfg
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fprod.ceidg.gov.pl%2FCEIDG%2Fceidg.public.ui%2FSearchDetails.aspx%3FId%3De82735cd-bc2b-4ac0-8bac-a1dc54d8c013
======
nhance
[http://xkcd.com/327/](http://xkcd.com/327/)

------
eridal
Haha Dariusz Tables!

;)

------
jprince
Bahahahaha

------
Zekio
hah, that is awesome

